# 2007 BMW Z4 3.0i



## cdarnau (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello Everyone. 

I have a 2007 BMW Z4 and the AC is not working. The compressor is not engaging. It has the correct amount of Freon in the system and if I jump the compressor it will come on and cool. It is a Manual AC system.

I have changed the control head and this did not correct the condition. 

I normally do not like to throw parts at a vehicle but I do not have any way to communicate with system. I am a GM Dealer tech and the scanners we have here give me little data on these systems.

Is there anything common I should look for? I believe this system has a evaporator core temperature sensor instead of high and low pressure sensors from the way I am reading the schematic on Prodemand? Is this correct?

Thank you for any help. This car has been an thorn in my side. The faster I can get this thing out of my sight the better.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

Download INSTAD and get a cable to allow you to connect to car. 

Think there is a temp sensor on the outlet hose that I think is A/C related. 

Parts diagram … realoem.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

